# BAHAMAS Pigeon Rescue or Adoption?



## Dawn Bahamas Pigeon (Mar 21, 2018)

Please contact me if you know of any pigeon rescue organizations in the Bahamas, or any bird/animal-friendly organization in the Bahamas that might consider pigeon rescue, or any individual resources. I have a found pigeon in the out islands. Tagged, but not traceable. Beautiful Blue Bar Pigeon (I think). I've been feeding him, but need to find a more secure, permanent home for him/her. Thank you! Dawn


----------

